# Reflector Holder



## rocketdesigner (Aug 10, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a reflector holder for both in studio and on location use?

I have tried one of the cheaper versions with the tiny little mounting points and have returned it.

I am now considering the Impact Telescopic Collapsible Reflector Holder for $47, due to the size of the clamps.

Any help would be appreciated .


----------



## Chris Burch (Aug 20, 2012)

I have the Photoflex version and it does the job well, however the Impact model you posted has a counter weight that would be very handy to have -- I might even order that one to replace mine. The clamps that hold the reflector look identical and they are very strong on the Photoflex version, so I would assume the same on the Impact model.

(http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/744219-REG/Photoflex_DL_BHLDRCOMP_Telescopic_Light_Disc_Holder.html)

The only thing I have seen that may be more promising is the Lastolite Tri-grip Reflector and Holder. This holder only works with the the Lastolite reflector, though.

http://www.lastolite.com/trigrip-bracket.php


----------

